# Recommended oil for Honda HS621 Snow blower?



## Zak88lx

Hello all,

I currently own a Honda HS621 snow blower which I purchased new 2 years ago.
I absolutely love this unit, and it has done an exceptional job with our Alberta winters.

I'm doing an oil change this weekend in perpetration for the coming season, so I went to the Honda Power Equipment store that I originally purchased the unit from, to get some Honda oil, and a few replacement bolts for the cowl that had vibrated loose last season.

I told the parts guy that I needed oil for my snow blower, and I gave him the model number (HS621).

He gave me a 1L bottle of Honda GN4 4-stroke motorcycle oil SAE 10W-40SJ.
I didn't question him at the time as I wasn't sure on the recommended oil for this unit, but after reading my manual it recommends 5W-30 for my colder climate range, and 10W-30 for a slightly warmer climate range.

Any idea why the parts department sold me 10W-40 motorcycle oil?
Should I exchange this 10W-40 oil for 5W-30?
Is Honda motorcycle oil the correct oil for my GX160 engine?

Thanks so much!


----------



## Shryp

I would say they would be too thick and you should exchange it.


----------



## KpaxFAQ

I'd return it and go to the store and get a quart of Mobil 1 5w-30 or any run of the mill synthetic that tickles your fancy. No need to run Honda dino oil.


----------



## superedge88

I run amsoil 5w30 signature series oil in mine, with the tiny bit of oil these machines need I decided to splurge.


----------



## [email protected]

Petroleum or synthetic is fine, but you should use *SAE 5W-30*; this is the grade of oil recommended by Honda.


----------



## Zak88lx

Thank you for all of the replies.
I will get the 5W-30.


----------



## Freezn

Another vote for Mobil 1 Synthetic 5W30. That's what I run in all three of my Honda Snowblowers (HS928, HS621, HS520). I change the oil at the beginning of each season. Probably a little overkill for synthetic oil, but I like the piece of mind. I agree, that little HS621 is an amazing machine. Incredibly well engineered. Runs circles around my HS520. Wondering how the HS621 stacks up against the brand new Honda HS720?


----------



## superedge88

Freezn said:


> Another vote for Mobil 1 Synthetic 5W30. That's what I run in all three of my Honda Snowblowers (HS928, HS621, HS520). I change the oil at the beginning of each season. Probably a little overkill for synthetic oil, but I like the piece of mind. I agree, that little HS621 is an amazing machine. Incredibly well engineered. Runs circles around my HS520. Wondering how the HS621 stacks up against the brand new Honda HS720?


If you look at the cost difference in Canada where both are sold there has to be some pretty big differences.


----------



## Oracle

Zak88lx said:


> I told the parts guy that I needed oil for my snow blower, and I gave him the model number (HS621).
> 
> He gave me a 1L bottle of Honda GN4 4-stroke motorcycle oil SAE 10W-40SJ.
> I didn't question him at the time as I wasn't sure on the recommended oil for this unit, but after reading my manual it recommends 5W-30 for my colder climate range, and 10W-30 for a slightly warmer climate range.



I bet you went to the parts dept. in the Rocky Mountain Honda in Calgary.. the parts guy there told me a story that only in Alaska you need 5-30, he insisted that 10-30 was fine... Its in the owner manual and the sticker!
To be fair the guy is from Vancouver and probably never spent a winter in Calgary...


----------



## Zak88lx

superedge88 said:


> If you look at the cost difference in Canada where both are sold there has to be some pretty big differences.


Yes, the 621 is $500 more than the new 720.
Looks like the 720 uses the GS190 engine instead of the GX160.
I know the 621 is made in Japan, not sure on the 720.


----------



## Zak88lx

Oracle said:


> I bet you went to the parts dept. in the Rocky Mountain Honda in Calgary.. the parts guy there told me a story that only in Alaska you need 5-30, he insisted that 10-30 was fine... Its in the owner manual and the sticker!
> To be fair the guy is from Vancouver and probably never spent a winter in Calgary...


Haha, yes it was.
It was probably the same guy.
I returned the bottle to the other parts guy, and he said I should use 5W-30.


----------



## oshiet

Zak88lx said:


> Yes, the 621 is $500 more than the new 720.
> Looks like the 720 uses the GS190 engine instead of the GX160.
> I know the 621 is made in Japan, not sure on the 720.


I just purchased a HS720CS (AS equivalent for US)for my parents to replace their HS621 because the auger got mangled up during last years ice storm. 
Looking at finding a replacement auger right now to put it back into service for myself.

The engines are cast and machines fully assembled in Swepsonville, NC. Honda never seems to stop amazing me on how built these machines are no matter where they are manufactured. When I purchase a new machine, I take the opportunity to tear apart the cover and apply some rust proofing to problem areas and lube all bolts for ease of future service. Even the bolts that hold the cover are automotive grade shoulder bolts similar to the ones they use on their cars (I drive a Honda Civic and S2000).

The chute assembly was a bit tight during operation when we first brought it home. After taking off the cover, I applied a liberal amount of lithium grease to the rotating mechanism and chute deflector. This made a world of difference and easier to use.

The recommended oil is 5w30 as stated in my manual. I guess depending if you live in severe cold conditions, it might be necessary to use a 0w30. After the first months use when the engine has had an opportunity to break in a bit, I will switch to Amsoil Signiture Series 5w30.


----------



## Best35

Gc720 usa motor. (good)..Gs720 commercial usa motor. (very good) Gx620 japan motor. (the best)


----------



## skutflut

Zak88lx said:


> Thank you for all of the replies.
> I will get the 5W-30.


Suggest you make notes in manual, some place near the front page, or in back if it has a place for notes, and write down the oil grade, belt part numbers, spark plug number, shear bolt part numbers, and any other info you might need often so you are looking at it all in one place, instead of looking for it in all over the manual.

That way, when you go for bits, you give HIM the part number instead of letting him decide what he thinks you need.


----------



## AMSOIL

0W-30, 5W-30 or 10W-30 are all "30 Weight Oils" You can run all three of these or YES you can run the 10W-40. The only recommendation i would give you is use a Synthetic of your choice. You can always go "Up" in Grade but would never go "Down" in Grade to make it simple for you.


----------



## Center Mass

The 720 is made in North Carolina.


----------



## NJHonda

I just buy a large jug of 5w-30 Walmart full synthetic oil for all my small engines. Problem solved. Great oil for a great price. Super Tech Full Synthetic 5W30 Motor Oil, 5 qt - Walmart.com


----------



## NJHonda

Center Mass said:


> The 720 is made in North Carolina.



.. Heres my low hour 621.


----------



## Center Mass

NJHonda said:


> .. Heres my low hour 621.



I would like first dibs if you ever decide to sell that 621. That is the best condition one that I have seen so far. Exactly what I am searching for. I am now drooling on it.


----------



## yarcraftman

CenterMassi if you change your mind on NJHondas 621 please let me know. I will make the road trip


----------



## NJHonda

thanks guys. It still has the original rubber paddles on it too. The only thing changed is a new belt and plug. If I do sell it(I was thinking of getting another snowmaster in place of it) I will let you guys know. Center mass first and yarcraftsman second


----------



## yarcraftman

Thanks NJHonda for putting me on the list. 

I admire those pics every time I see them!


----------



## IBME

I think it would depend on the temperature that you mostly use the machine. 10W-30 goes down to just below 0 degrees F while 5W is good for just around 30 degrees above and colder.


----------



## AMSOIL

Listed are guides to use for your reference no matter what oil you use.

20W-50 = -0 degrees to 100F.

15W-40 = -10F - +100F

10W-30 = -20F - +100F

5W-30 = -30F - +100F

0W-20/30 = -30F+ - +100F

Hopefully you will find this chart helpful. Unless you live in Antarctica you have no worries about what to use here in the U.S.A. or Canada or your storage environment. Your genuine questions are welcomed and i will be more than willing to answer them for you since this is my specialty since i have a MD in Science(PE).


----------



## Center Mass

yarcraftman said:


> CenterMassi if you change your mind on NJHondas 621 please let me know. I will make the road trip


Duly noted. If I am able to score one and I am out actively searching, you will move into the #1 slot.


----------

